# Das macht (Sinn, Unterschied und ähnliche Formen)



## Hutschi

*Das macht (Sinn, Unterschied und ähnliche Formen)*

Hallo,
schon seit einiger Zeit treten verstärkt Formen auf wie:
"Das macht Sinn" (statt "das hat Sinn")
"Das macht keinen Unterschied" (statt "es besteht kein Unterschied", "das ergibt keinen Unterschied")
und ähnliche.

Sie sind analog gebildet zu "this makes sense" in Englisch und ich habe gelesen, es seien Anglizismen.

Welche Sprachebene haben diese und ähnliche Formen und sind es wirklich Anglizismen?


----------



## Derselbe

Ich hab auch gehört, es seien Nachbildungen der englischen Grammatik.

Aber es ist ja nicht so, dass solche Konstruktionen nicht vorher im Deutschen existiert hätten. "Etwas mach Spaß." etc.
Ich halte es einfach für sinnvolle Weiterbildungen, die durchaus im Einklang mit der deutschen Systematik sind und deshalb in meinen Augen nicht Umgangssprache oder so. Aber einige Anglizismenbekämpfer werden das wohl anders sehen.


PS: "Das macht Sinn" und "Das hat Sinn" haben doch eine andere Bedeutung. Die entsprechende Form zu "Sinn machen" müsste doch "Sinn ergeben" sein, oder?


----------



## Hutschi

> _Die entsprechende Form zu "Sinn machen" müsste doch "Sinn ergeben" sein, oder?_


Das stimmt. 

Analoges gilt auch für "Das macht keinen Unterschied" -> "Das ergibt keinen Unterschied."

"Etwas macht Spaß" ist wirklich eine alte Redewendung. 

Vielleicht ist das Anglizismusargument volksetymologisch, da es die Form ja offensichtlich schon lange gibt.

"Das macht Spaß" ist auch hier in Sachsen sehr gebräuchlich.
"Das macht Sinn" kam verstärkt erst nach der Wiedervereinigung.


----------



## ablativ

Derselbe said:


> Aber einige Anglizismenbekämpfer werden das wohl anders sehen.



Man muss ja kein Anglizismenbekämpfer oder Sprachpurist sein, wenn man feststellt, dass solche Konstrukte dem Englischen entlehnt sind. Es ist einfach ein Fakt, dass dem so ist. Ein typisches weiteres Beispiel wäre "nicht wirklich" statt "eigentlich nicht"; oder "das meint" statt "das bedeutet". Aber sprachliche (Weiter-)Entwicklungen lassen sich nun einmal nicht per Gesetz aufhalten, selbst wenn die "Académie Française" das für die französische Sprache gerne so hätte. Früher lehnte man sich mit Ausdrücken wie "Trottoir" und "Chaiselongue" an die französische Sprache an, heute eben mit "T-Shirt" an das Englische. Nur fällt es bei Wörtern mehr auf als bei Wortkonstruktionen.

Sprachen entwickeln sich. Eine "Untiefe" war lt. Duden immer eine flache, seichte Stelle im Wasser. Da viele aber Untiefen für besonders tiefe Stellen gehalten und den Begriff auch so gebraucht haben, wurde er letztendlich von höherer Instanz (Duden) auch so akzeptiert. Erst zögerlich und widerwillig (mit entsprechenden Hinweisen), jetzt inzwischen als voll akzeptierte alternative Bedeutung, und später einmal wird man die ursprüngliche mit dem Zusatz "inzwischen ungebräuchlich und veraltet" versehen. Die präskripitve Grammatik kann immer nur eine "Momentaufnahme" sein. Wenn genügend Benutzer einer Sprache einen entsprechenden Begriff oder eine sprachliche Konstruktion eigentlich regelwidrig anwenden und sich diese Anwendung über einen bestimmten Zeitraum durchsetzt, hat irgendwann die eigentlich "richtige" Bedeutung zugunsten der zunächst "falschen" verloren.


----------



## Hutschi

Sind die Formen "das macht Sinn" und "das macht keinen Unterschied" heute auch schriftsprachlich akzeptiert oder sind es hauptsächlich mündliche Formen?


----------



## berndf

Da wirst Du wohl so viele Antworten bekommen, wie Du Leute fragst. Ich würde beides höchstens in umgangssprachlich gehaltenen Emails verwenden. In diesem Forum z.B. nicht.


----------



## Derselbe

ablativ said:


> Man muss ja kein Anglizismenbekämpfer oder Sprachpurist sein, wenn man feststellt, dass solche Konstrukte dem Englischen entlehnt sind.



Aber das habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet, wie du sicher feststellen wirst, wenn du meinen Satz nochmal im Kontext ließt. Ich sagte "im Einklang mit der Systematik und nicht Umgangssprache" - und das könnten Sprachpuristen doch in der Tat anders sehen.

Zu Hutschis Frage:

Ich störe mich an diesen Formulierungen nicht. Und andere offensichtlich auch nicht:



> Eine Besicherung von Rückgriffsansprüchen des Beklagten gegen G. Ltd. macht Sinn, wenn nicht nur G. Ltd., sondern auch er der Rechtsvorgängerin der Klägerin die Rückzahlung des Darlehens schuldete.


Auszug aus
Bundesgerichtshof, 
Urteil vom 29. Oktober 1996
XI ZR 319/95


----------



## Kuestenwache

Ich sehe die Ausdrücke auch eher als Anglizismen zweiten Ranges an. Es sind Formen, die, wie Derselbe schon gesagt hat, durchaus die Systematik der deutschen Sprache einhalten. Sich vor der Idee zu verschließen in Anlehnung an andere Sprachen (nicht zwingend Englisch) die eigene Sprache sinnvoll weiterzuentwickeln halte ich für engstirning. Ich meine wenn Lernen "Spaß machen" kann warum soll es dann nicht auch "Sinn" oder "einen Unterschied machen" können. Es hat sich ja bei uns auch nicht durchgesetzt zu sagen "etwas ist Spaß" weil es schlicht der Logik des Deutschen widerspricht. Ich jedenfalls sehe "Sinn machen" nicht als falsch an, ich finde sogar die Konstruktion begünstigt den Sprach- und Lesefluss. Abgesehen davon ist es nicht das einzige Beispiel bei dem "ergeben" und "machen" synonym benutzt werden. Man denke an den Kellner, der die Rechnung zusammenzählt und dann sagt "Das macht 10,50€ bitte" oder an die einfache Gleichung "eins plus eins macht zwei" an die wir uns sicher noch aus der ersten Klasse erinnern obwohl es mathematisch korrekt "eins plus eins ergibt zwei" heißen müsste.


----------



## sokol

Hutschi said:


> "Das macht Sinn" kam verstärkt erst nach der Wiedervereinigung.


"Das macht Sinn" ist übrigens auch in Österreich lange überhaupt nicht verwendet worden, sickert jedoch langsam aber sicher inzwischen auch in den österreichischen Sprachgebrauch ein.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> "Das macht Sinn" ist übrigens auch in Österreich lange überhaupt nicht verwendet worden, sickert jedoch langsam aber sicher inzwischen auch in den österreichischen Sprachgebrauch ein.


In Westdeutschland sind diese Anglizismen, ich möchte sie einmal "syntaktische" nennen, um 1980 in den Sprachgebrauch eingesickert. Ich erinnere mich daran, in dieser Zeit auch zum ersten mal "In 1980" statt "Im Jahr 1980" gehört zu haben (was mich damals recht schockierte - eigentlich heute immer noch). Vorher gab es einzelne englische Lehnwörter (z.B. Keks), ohne das syntaktische Figuren mit übernommen wurden.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Mit "Sinn machen" habe ich inzwischen meinen Frieden gemacht, mit einer Antwort wie "nicht wirklich" auf eine vernünftige Frage habe ich aber immer noch meine Probleme. 

Besteht zwischen "nicht wirklich" und der ursprünglichen Übersetzung von "not really", nämlich "eigentlich nicht", denn nicht ein kleiner Unterschied? 

"Hast du deine Entscheidung bereut?" - "Eigentlich nicht."
"Hast du deine Entscheidung bereut?" - "Nicht wirklich."

Ich kann gar nicht so genau sagen, warum, aber "nicht wirklich" kann ich als Antwort nicht wirklich ernst nehmen.

Auch finde ich es normal und sinnvoll, wenn sich eine Sprache durch die Sprechenden weiterentwickelt. Ich habe jedoch den Eindruck, dass sich die deutsche Sprache vor allem durch die in den Medien Sprechenden - insbesondere die der "Privaten" - verändert. Spontan fallen mir folgende Redewendungen ein, die dort aus dem Englischen "eingeschleppt" wurden:

"Willkommen zurück"
"In 2005"
"Oh mein Gott"
"etwas realisieren" im Sinne von begreifen

Klar, aufzuhalten sind diese Veränderungen nicht. Dennoch nervt es mich, wie unreflektiert dort englische Redewendungen einfach Eins zu Eins übernommen werden - genauso wie mir auf der anderen Seite auch die sprachlichen Haarspaltereien eines Bastian Sick und die seiner Jünger auf den Geist gehen.


----------



## Derselbe

mannibreuckmann said:


> Ich kann gar nicht so genau sagen, warum, aber "*nicht wirklich*" kann ich als Antwort *nicht wirklich* ernst nehmen.



Ist das ein Witz oder dein Ernst?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Derselbe said:


> Ist das ein Witz oder dein Ernst?



Ich dachte mir, ich probiere es mal, ohne ein  anzuheften.


----------



## berndf

Na ja, die Inflation derartiger relativierender Einschübe hat vielleicht mehr mit er Kultur der Sponti- und Alternativszene der 70er und 80er zu tun als mit Anglizismen.
_Also das finde ich jetzt aber irgendwie eigentlich nicht wirklich so ganz so toll._


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es sich bei "nicht wirklich" um eine direkte und dadurch schiefe Übersetzung von "not really" handelt.


----------



## berndf

"Nicht wirklich" wurde auch schon früher als Adverbialausdruck verwandt: 
"...; insofern können wir es bestimmen als das zwar noch *nicht wirklich* Unbegrenzte, ..."
Friedrich Wilhelm Joseph von Schelling, 1861
(in Google Books leicht zu finden)

Und auch als relativierende Interjektion ist der Ausdruck schon recht früh belegt:
"Jonas wurde also *nicht wirklich* ins Meer geworfen..."
1841

Um von hier zu einem Gebrauch, wie er in diesem Satz vorkommt, zu gelangen, bedarf es* nicht wirklich* englischen Einflusses.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ich finde, dass deine Belegstellen mit der Antwort "nicht wirklich" auf eine Frage gar nichts zu tun haben. 

Ich meinte den Fall, dass "nicht wirklich" anstelle von "eigentlich nicht" oder "eher nicht" verwendet wird. Und das hat erst in den letzten Jahren Einzug gehalten - wohl durch eine Übersetzung aus dem Englischen.

In deinen Beispielen steht "wirklich" für "real" oder "in Wirklichkeit" - eine feste Wendung "nicht wirklich" kann ich dort nicht erkennen.


----------



## sokol

mannibreuckmann said:


> "Hast du deine Entscheidung bereut?" - "Nicht wirklich."


Bist du dir sicher, dass das ein Anglizismus ist?

Dieser Gebrauch von "nicht wirklich" ist nämlich in Österreich (sowohl Dialekt als auch gehobenere Umgangssprache) sehr häufig und üblich, und zwar (glaube ich) solange ich zurückdenken kann - theoretisch könnte es dennoch ein Anglizismus sein, der häufige Gebrauch im Dialekt (wo's in Österreich nur sehr wenige Anglizismen gibt, ausser in der Fussballersprache) spricht allerdings dagegen.


----------



## ablativ

mannibreuckmann said:


> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es sich bei "nicht wirklich" um eine direkte und dadurch schiefe Übersetzung von "not really" handelt.



Ich schließe mich dieser Ansicht voll und ganz an (siehe auch mein Post # 4).


----------



## Kuestenwache

An der Form "In 2005" störe ich mich auch etwas, zumal in Deutsch die Präposition gänzlich überflüssig ist. "Die nächste Bundestagswahl ist 2009" ist so schon richtig warum also noch ein "in" vor 2009 einfügen. Überhaupt haben Sätze, die mit einer zeitlichen Adverbiale beginnen, seit neustem die Tendenz entwickelt sich lieber an die englische Grammatik zu halten. Ich höre mit Schrecken immer wieder Dinge wie "Gestern Mittag, wir haben etwas gegessen" oder "Morgen früh, wir müssen das ganze nochmal durchsprechen". Ich denke es ist vorallem der Synchronisation (und zwar der oft inadäquaten) von angelsächsischen Medien zu verdanken, dass sich solche Konstruktionen in der deutschen Sprache breitmachen.

Was "nicht wirklich" angeht, vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich nicht mitbekommen habe wie dieser Ausdruck in die deutsche Sprache eingesickert ist (immerhin exisitiere ich auch erst seit den späten 80ern) aber ich habe damit nicht wirklich ein Problem. Ich meine es ist nicht so schlimm wie "nicht real" gewesen wäre, was man durchaus als noch direktere Übersetzung von "not really" werten könnte und es macht inhaltlich in meinen Augen Sinn. Das gleiche gilt für "Willkommen zurück" mir ist so schnell auch keine wirkliche gute Version eingefallen das in Deutsch zu sagen.

Und zu "Oh mein Gott": die Franzosen sagen ja auch nicht erst seit ein paar Jahrzehnten "Oh, mon dieu", ich denke hier muss man nicht wirklich von einem Anglizismus sprechen.


----------



## berndf

mannibreuckmann said:


> In deinen Beispielen steht "wirklich" für "real" oder "in Wirklichkeit" - eine feste Wendung "nicht wirklich" kann ich dort nicht erkennen.


Etwas anderes als "in Wirklichkeit" heisst es im Englischen auch nicht.
 
Sollte es eine Bedeutung im Deutschen geben, die nicht die Antwort auf die Frage
_Is this really so?_
_Ist dies wirklich so?_
zurückführbar ist - was ich bezweifele! -, dann kann es unmöglich ein Anglizismus sein.
 
Beide Fragen sind in ihren Sprachen nicht erst paar Jahre alt.
 
Ich hätte jetzt eigentlich erwartet, einmal zu hören, *warum* es ein Anglizismus sein sollte. Nach bisherigem Erkenntnisstand in diesem Thread könnte ich genauso gut behaupten (was ich nicht tue), es sei im Englischen ein Germanismus. In beiden Sprachen lässt sich die Verwendung schlüssig erklären, ohne auf die jeweils andere zu rekurrieren.


----------



## berndf

Kuestenwache said:


> Und zu "Oh mein Gott": die Franzosen sagen ja auch nicht erst seit ein paar Jahrzehnten "Oh, mon dieu", ich denke hier muss man nicht wirklich von einem Anglizismus sprechen.


Richtig! In diesem Thread wird bisweilen die Logik angewandt "Wenn etwas *auch* im Englischen existiert, dann *muss* dies der Ursprung sein". Diese Schlussweise ist m.E. sehr irrefürend. Ich finde, es ist im Einzelfall zu begründen.


----------



## ablativ

Nicht nur eine schiefe, da allzu wörtliche, direkte Übersetzung aus dem Englischen, wie sie bei _not really ---> nicht wirklich_ gegeben ist, sondern *gänzlich* falsch ist der Ausdruck *was meint...?* wenn es um die Erklärung eines Begriffes geht. _To mean_ heißt zwar im Englischen _bedeuten_ *und* _meinen_, im Deutschen bleibt aber "meinen", also sich eine Meinung zu etwas bilden, Menschen vorbehalten. Begriffe können nur eine Bedeutung haben. Zumindest ist das die momentane, herrschende Auffassung zu den beiden Verben "bedeuten" und "meinen". Im Zuge der "Einschleppung" von Anglizismen (und hier handelt es sich ja wohl zweifellos um einen) wird man aber vielleicht schon bald den Bedeutungsrahmen von "meinen" überdenken und ggf. auch auf die Erklärung von Begriffen ausweiten. Die Nachwelt könnte dann später darüber staunen, wie strikt man Anfang des 21. Jahrhunderts noch bei den Wortinhalten von "bedeuten" und "meinen" unterschieden hat.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Nicht nur eine schiefe, da allzu wörtliche, direkte Übersetzung aus dem Englischen, wie sie bei _not really ---> nicht wirklich_ gegeben ist, sondern *gänzlich* falsch ist der Ausdruck *was meint...?* wenn es um die Erklärung eines Begriffes geht. _To mean_ heißt zwar im Englischen _bedeuten_ *und* _meinen_, im Deutschen bleibt aber "meinen", also sich eine Meinung zu etwas bilden, Menschen vorbehalten.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Hier besteht der Anglizismus darin, dass eine alte Bedeutung der Verbes _meinen_, die, wie Grimm schreibt, "später nicht mehr häufig" vorkommt, unter englischem Einfluss wiederbelebt wurde. Sie ist aber im AHD, MHD und NHD belegt.

_Mein allerliebster Fridrich, was *meinet* die trawrige Gestalt deines Angesichtes?_
Jörg Wickram, Ritter Gamly, 1539


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Kuestenwache said:


> Ich denke es ist vorallem der Synchronisation (und zwar der oft inadäquaten) von angelsächsischen Medien zu verdanken, dass sich solche Konstruktionen in der deutschen Sprache breitmachen.



Das gilt meines Erachtens besonders für "Oh mein Gott", das ich für eine direkte Übertragung des amerikanischen "O my God", wie es inflationär in amerikanischen Soaps gebraucht wird, halte.

Das charakteristische an "Oh mein Gott" ist auch der besondere Tonfall, der Mitgefühl heuchelt, wo eigentlich die pure Gleichgültigkeit herrscht.

Warum reicht uns ein beherztes "um Gottes Willen" plötzlich nicht mehr?


----------



## Kuestenwache

Ich gebe zu dass sich beide Ausdrücke sehr ähneln, was in meinen Augen aber nicht zwingend auf eine direkte Verbindung hindeuten muss. Wie schon gesagt existiert dieser Ausruck mehr oder weniger in jeder europäischen Sprache: "Oddio(Oh dio)/Dios mio/oh mon dieu" und in Deutsch existiert auch schon länger "Mein Gott nochmal" und davor noch ein "Oh" zu stellen und dafür das "nochmal" zu entfernen bedarf nicht einmal besonders großer Kreativität. Vielleicht haben durchaus Chatsprache wie "OMG" oder auch die Übersetzung der ein oder anderen Sitcom oder Seifenoper die Bildung des Ausdrucks begünstigt, aber ihn als echten Import aus dem Englischen anzusehen halte ich für übertrieben.

Was "meinen" angeht, da stimme ich ablativ zu. Die Bedeutung mag in Deutsch existiert haben, aber ihre erneute Verwendung heutzutage ist eindeutig ein englischer Import.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

berndf said:


> Richtig! In diesem Thread wird bisweilen die Logik angewandt "Wenn etwas *auch* im Englischen existiert, dann *muss* dies der Ursprung sein". Diese Schlussweise ist m.E. sehr irrefürend. Ich finde, es ist im Einzelfall zu begründen.



Wenn eine solche Logik rübergekommen ist, dann war das nicht meine Absicht.

Ich habe "nicht wirklich" anstelle von "eigentlich nicht" das erste mal vor einigen Jahren gehört. Natürlich macht man sich da so seine Gedanken, wo diese Redewendung plötzlich herkommt und die Übereinstimmung mit dem Englischen ist schließlich unübersehbar.

Es gibt übrigens auch eine Stellungsnahme der GfdS zu diesem Thema.


----------



## berndf

Kuestenwache said:


> Was "meinen" angeht, da stimme ich ablativ zu. Die Bedeutung mag in Deutsch existiert haben, aber ihre erneute Verwendung heutzutage ist eindeutig ein englischer Import.


Klar. Ich habe ja auch nicht bestritten, dass es sich um einen Anglizismus handelt. Ich finde nur, dass angesichts der Belege dieser Verwendung von _meinen_ während vieler Jahrhunderte der deutschen Sprachentwicklung die Bezeichnung "gänzlich falsch" in der Schärfe unhaltbar ist.


----------



## berndf

mannibreuckmann said:


> Wenn eine solche Logik rübergekommen ist, dann war das nicht meine Absicht.





mannibreuckmann said:


> Ich habe "nicht wirklich" anstelle von "eigentlich nicht" das erste mal vor einigen Jahren gehört. Natürlich macht man sich da so seine Gedanken, wo diese Redewendung plötzlich herkommt und die Übereinstimmung mit dem Englischen ist schließlich unübersehbar.
> 
> Es gibt übrigens auch eine Stellungsnahme der GfdS zu diesem Thema.


Ich habe natürlich etwas Advocatus Diaboli gespielt. Aber mir werden hier einfach zu oft zu schnelle Schlüsse gezogen.
 
Angesichts des lange existierenden relativierenden Adverbialausdrucks "der Apfel ist nicht wirklich sauer" und der kategorischen Antwort "wirklich nicht!", ist eine von außen unbeeinflusste Neubildung von "nicht wirklich" als relativierender Antwort oder euphemistischer Art "nein!" zu sagen, nicht unplausibel. Ich sehe daher sie Beweislast nicht so sehr bei dem, der das Vorliegen eines Anglizismus bezweifelt, als vielmehr bei dem, der ein solches behauptet.
 
Mit der in dem von Dir zitierten GfdS Artikel zum Ausdruck gebrachten Sichtweise, der Ursprung sei nicht eindeutig zu bestimmen, es gäbe aber plausibeler Hinweise auf eine Entlehnung aus dem Englischen, kann ich mich schon eher anfreunden auch wenn die dort vorgetragenen Argumente keinen Hinweis auf einen kausalen Zusammenhang enthalten, sondern eine spontane Entwicklung im Deutschen als fast genauso plausible Erklärung herangezogen werden könnte.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Ich finde nur, dass angesichts der Belege dieser Verwendung von _meinen_ während vieler Jahrhunderte der deutschen Sprachentwicklung die Bezeichnung "gänzlich falsch" in der Schärfe unhaltbar ist.



Aber "falsch" ist es doch wohl tatsächlich? Ich verzichte auf "gänzlich" - d'accord?

Sprachen entwickeln sich nun einmal. Was vor fast 500 Jahren korrekte Anwendung war (und wahrscheinlich auch noch einige Zeit danach), muss doch deswegen heute nicht mehr richtig sein. Zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt bedeutet "meinen" etwas anderes als damals. In einigen Jahren mag das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. 

"Traurig" (*trawrige* Gestalt) schreibt man inzwischen ja auch nicht mehr wie vor 500 Jahren, und jeder Deutschlehrer würde die Schreibweise mit "w" als Fehler anstreichen, und so ändern sich eben auch die Bedeutungen vieler Begriffe über die Jahrhunderte hinweg (z.B. "Weib").


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> "Traurig" (*trawrige* Gestalt) schreibt man inzwischen ja auch nicht mehr wie vor 500 Jahren, und jeder Deutschlehrer würde die Schreibweise mit "w" als Fehler anstreichen, und so ändern sich eben auch die Bedeutungen vieler Begriffe über die Jahrhunderte hinweg (z.B. "Weib").


Man muss ja nicht so weit zurück gehen. In der akademischen Literatur findet man vor 1970 unzählige Belege dieser Verwendung (Google Books ist da sicher hilfreich). Ich denke besonders an Heideggers ubiquitäre Frage "Was meint dies?" - Zugegeben, Heidegger ist nicht unbedingt der beste Beleg für "normale" Sprache. Er ist aber sicher über den Verdacht, Anglizismen zu verwenden, erhaben.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Man muss denke ich auch davon ausgehen, dass "meinen" und "to mean" den ethymologisch gleichen Ursprung haben, von derher liegt es nahe, dass sie einmal das gleiche bedeutet haben müssen. Das gilt aber auch für andere Wörter die sich wie "meinen" in Deutsch anders entwickelt haben als in Englisch. Und ich finde "I see" mit "Ich sehe" statt "Seh ich ein" oder "ich verstehe" zu übersetzen wird nicht dadurch richtig, dass zu irgendeinem geschichtlichen Zeitpunkt "sehen" und "to see" das gleiche bedeutet habe. Es ist verständlich, aber heute nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## Derselbe

Kuestenwache said:


> Man muss denke ich auch davon ausgehen, dass "meinen" und "to mean" den ethymologisch gleichen Ursprung haben, von derher liegt es nahe, dass sie einmal das gleiche bedeutet haben müssen. Das gilt aber auch für andere Wörter die sich wie "meinen" in Deutsch anders entwickelt haben als in Englisch. Und ich finde "I see" mit "Ich sehe" statt "Seh ich ein" oder "ich verstehe" zu übersetzen wird nicht dadurch richtig, dass zu irgendeinem geschichtlichen Zeitpunkt "sehen" und "to see" das gleiche bedeutet habe. Es ist verständlich, aber heute nicht mehr richtig.


 
Aber es besteht doch ein Unterschied, wenn darlegbar ist, dass die Verwendung von "meinen" im Sinne von "bedeuten" über Jahrhunderte und eventuell ja sogar länger als im Englischen in der deutschen Sprache existiert hat. "to see" hat eben im Englischen im Laufe der Zeit Nebenbedeutungen entwickelt, die es im Deutschen so nicht entwickelt hat. Quasi das Endergebnis dieses englischen Prozesses jetzt in die deutsche Sprache hineinoperieren zu wollen ist doch wohl etwas anderes als zu sagen, dass in der deutschen Sprache immer die Nebenbedeutung "bedeuten" im Verb "meinen" enthalten war. Für letzteres brauchen wir überhaupt keine englischen Einflüsse.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Ein Unterschied besteht selbstverständlich, die Frage ist aber ob, blos weil ein Wort früher eine andere Bedeutung hatte als heute, die Verwendung einer veralteten Bedeutung, wenn sie eindeutig durch eine andere Sprache und offensichtlich ohne direkte Verbindung zur ursprünglichen ethymologischen Herkunft induziert wurde, dadurch erstens wieder zu einer spracheigenen Gebrauchsform wird oder nicht und zweitens wenn nein die Bedeutung deshalb als sprachfremd gemieden werden sollte. Meine Meinung ist erstens nein und zweitens ja abhängig davon ob sich diese Bedeutung sinnvoll in die sprachliche Struktur einfügt oder nicht. Ich persönlich werde bei "was meint das" immer an die englische Form erinnert. Ähnlich wie bei "du musst nicht alamiert sein"-"don't be alarmed" oder "Ich habe grad erst realisiert, dass du mit mir redest"-"I only just realised, you were talking to me" beides Ausdrücke, die ich schon öfter gehört habe. Dadurch widerspricht die Verwendung von "meinen" als "bedeuten" meinem Gefühl für "sich sinnvoll in die sprachliche Struktur einfügen". Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung und mein Empfinden.


----------

